# Which is best?



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

Which is best
I'm looking in to getting new tires and keep going back and forth between Backs & Law 2's

I ride trail and mud. When I say trail I mean dirt not rocky which tire would be better?

Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Please search before posting. 

 Backs vs Laws vs Terms - The Official Showdown thread. - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------

